
WikiLeaks releases files from the US Govt on the 9/11 terror attacks - pizza
https://github.com/gadsden0/wikileaks-9-11-files
======
greenyoda
These aren't new: they were actually re-released in 2011.

The original site is: [https://911.wikileaks.org](https://911.wikileaks.org)

That site explains what the data is:

 _9 /11 tragedy pager intercepts.

From 3AM on Sunday September 11, 2011, until 3AM the following day (US east
coast time), WikiLeaks is re-releasing over half a million US national text
pager intercepts. The intercepts cover a 24 hour period surrounding the
September 11, 2001 attacks in New York and Washington.

The messages are being broadcast "live" to the global community — sychronized
to the time of day they were sent. The first message is from 3AM September 11,
2001, five hours before the first attack, and the last, 24 hours later.

Text pagers are usualy carried by persons operating in an official capacity.
Messages in the archive range from Pentagon, FBI, FEMA and New York Police
Department exchanges, to computers reporting faults at investment banks inside
the World Trade Center

The archive is a completely objective record of the defining moment of our
time. We hope that its entrance into the historical record will lead to a
nuanced understanding of how this event led to death, opportunism and war._

